# Save $10,000 a year..



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, all those "I think I really need this" purchases really add up..only to relocate them later in a drawer cleaning to say "now why ever in the world did I buy this silly thing".  

We did just buy a log roller though.  We do need that...lol.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh, boy. If I had a nickel for every dust-catcher, gizmo, and thing-a-ma-bob I bought for this or that or something else, and then wound up tossing or giving away, I could've retired years ago


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2020)

It's called "impulse buying".  The Chamber of Commerce did a study, a few years ago, which showed that most people spend $3 for every minutes they are in a store.  The more a shopper "browses", the more likely they are to buy something they really don't need.  The Only way to avoid this practice is to have a shopping list, and try to stick with it.....get your items, and leave.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It's called "impulse buying".  The Chamber of Commerce did a study, a few years ago, which showed that most people spend $3 for every minutes they are in a store.  The more a shopper "browses", the more likely they are to buy something they really don't need.  The Only way to avoid this practice is to have a shopping list, and try to stick with it.....get your items, and leave.


Yeah, that's why they put the candy bars and other junk up in the supermarket check out lanes...also the scandal sheets...don't pick up one and start reading or you are hooked!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 1, 2020)

I am a different shopper I guess.  I have a list, buy the stuff on the list and I am out of there.  My two girls when they were younger could spend hours at the Mall, looking at stuff.  I have not done Malls in years. Buy most stuff online and since I am not working I have nice clothes to wear to church.  Have not bought dress clothes in years.  I did buy some really nice lounging pajamas that I can even wear to Krogers if I decide to go there instead of having it delivered or do the pick up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)

I am one to want to buy on impulse but I don't.  I just keep "window shopping" online and bookmark what I like.  I have a whole list of stuff I'd like but don't buy them all at once.  I wait and get one a month.  I really can't afford to be impulsive.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2020)

Funny I just saw a piece on a local news channel about a woman that was celebrating going 365 days without buying a single item other than those for basic needs. So they asked how many people could do that? My answer is not me.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Funny I just saw a piece on a local news channel about a woman that was celebrating going 365 days without buying a single item other than those for basic needs. So they asked how many people could do that? My answer is not me.


Define "basic needs"...lol.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 93584



That's a sobering thought!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2020)

It's funny that it doesn't seem to matter how much or how little money we have we always seem to fritter away a portion of it on something we really don't need.

I suppose the good news is that everything we buy creates a job for somebody.

_"Beware of little expenses. A small leak will sink a great ship." _Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 1, 2020)

I was an impulse shopper then along came Amazon! I now put everything I think I want in my cart then check it out once in awhile to see if I still want it, somethings I put on hold, some I delete n some I still leave in the cart, my husband would be so proud of me....Lol


----------



## Knight (Mar 1, 2020)

At a different point in life. Finally able to buy wants and not worry about it.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 1, 2020)

I've  bought a lot of stuff and then never use them.  Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw once,  "It seemed a good idea at the time".


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 1, 2020)

Never been an impulse buyer at any store except dollar stores where things I really need are less than the dollar....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2020)

I never was an impulse buyer but about 3 years ago I bough a sewing machine. Never sewed or had a desire to do so. I saw it and I bought it.
I never made such a purchase without pondering it for months on end. This paid off though. Just looking at the simple pillow cases,curtains and table runners I've made from old tablecloths and never used sheets  comes to a lot more than what I paid for the machine besides finding a new hobby.
I was lucky but I won't push my luck.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 2, 2020)

Biggest money I've wasted was on dental...a failed implant and root canal.  No more!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Biggest money I've wasted was on dental...a failed implant and root canal.  No more!


That sounds awful Liberty!! To go though all that, pay all that then have it fail. I know you have to be too through!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2020)

One sure way to blow money is to eat out every day (this includes beverages and snacks) and then there's what one financial guru called The Latte Factor.  Coffee that can cost 12 times more than coffee you make at home. Much of the younger generations don't think about "brown bagging" lunch.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 3, 2020)

as famed researcher michael kitces found , only 20% of spending tends to go for food , clothing and entertainment . a whopping 60% goes for housing and our cars .

AND this is not about any  particular   individuals way of life here .. so don't tell us how you live in a hobble in Appalachia  and rinse paper towels out so they can be reused or don't own a car . .

  it is not about you .. it is the way america tends to spend and what the actual numbers reflect across this country .

kitces :
"the numbers and data show only  20% of spending goes towards Entertainment, Clothing, and Food, and  over-60% goes towards transportation and shelter.

just examine  , the Where Does The Money Go” from the Department of Labor for the average household.

 If we add up all of the Housing categories and sub-categories, and add Transportation on top of it, we come to a whopping 63% of the household’s total annual expenditures. Entertainment- Only 5.5%. Clothing and apparel  3.5%. Food at least is almost 13%, although we can still only trim so much, since we do still have to eat a few times every day.


in real terms – we buy the most expensive house and car we can afford, and then drive ourselves crazy clipping coupons to make up the difference. Perhaps the better conversation is about owning more affordable houses, and driving less expensive (or dare I say it, USED!?) cars.


We tell people to give up the experiences they enjoy – eating out, going to the movies, and their morning Starbucks routine – and never acknowledge that if you buy $10,000 used cars instead of $25,000 new cars, the $15,000 in your pockets pays for all of these enjoyable experiences, and more.
Choosing an apartment that’s $500/month less expensive or a smaller house that has $500/month in mortgage costs, similarly, saves so much money on “the big stuff” that many wouldn’t have to sweat the small stuff at all anymore. And sadly, the more affluent the individual, the more that significant housing and automobile costs consume huge portions of the annual income!


https://www.kitces.com/blog/worried...t-really-matters-and-its-not-the-small-stuff/


----------



## terry123 (Mar 3, 2020)

When I was working I always went home for lunch or brought it to work.  I lived close enough in 2 jobs to go home.  One job I had we got paid every 2 weeks so on payday Friday we would all splurge and go to a local Mexican restaurant for lunch.  It was a good time to visit with each other and get caught up with our lives outside of the office.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 3, 2020)

i work one day a week  and bring lunch . not for any other reason then i am to lazy to go out and buy lunch ... but i will always buy breakfast on my work day .. that is my treat .

i lucked out because they let me throw my pay check  in the 401k and i get the company match and no current taxes to deal with .  i enjoy what i do so i keep the one day going .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> i work one day a week  and bring lunch . not for any other reason then i am to lazy to go out and buy lunch ... but i will always buy breakfast on my work day .. that is my treat .
> 
> i lucked out because they let me throw my pay check  in the 401k and i get the company match and no current taxes to deal with .  i enjoy what i do so i keep the one day going .


What do you do MJ?


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 3, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What do you do MJ?


I teach motor controls and variable frequency drives for the company I retired from ....

I sold and designed custom control panels for the water pumping and sewage treatment plants as well as factory automation ....no engineering degree , all self taught over my career .

It was supposed to be a temporary thing when I retired so I could help train the new sales engineers .... well five years later they still have me doing it , as they have so many new people ..I really enjoy my one day a week ...


----------

